
Show HN: Letsencrypt (and other) certificate dashboard - dc352
https://keychest.net
======
theomega
Interesting, thanks for sharing.

How does the support for multiple protocols (so non https but tls protocols)
work? I was able to add my imaps server but it doesnt' show in the
certificates. This could be because the same certificate is used by my https
server. But your site should not take it for granted that both, imaps and
https will always use the same certificate. I would love to see a report per
"server".

~~~
dc352
If I get it right, you should be able to see your email server (if it uses TLS
- we don't support StartTLS atm.), if you add it to the list of servers as,
e.g., my.email.server:465

We want to simplify adding servers with multiple services. The plan is to
allow setting a list of ports to check per server.

